# Hawthorne warehouse



## Jay p (Sep 13, 2017)

Hawthorne


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Yay?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Here's something new at Hawthorne. You can now scan the racks (which are new). Seems like the bags are gone. They get destroyed by the van drivers there.


----------



## GRE-KAH (Sep 16, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> Here's something new at Hawthorne. You can now scan the racks (which are new). Seems like the bags are gone. They get destroyed by the van drivers there.


Warehouse team isn't organized at all, i think the rack system is working better for them. Almost every delivery the past weeks scanning bags in Hawthorne had extra packages that were not in the itinerary. The first times I didn't catch it until almost finishing the route so I had two options, scanning them and return to areas I had already drove before and having the possibility of the package being a cancelled order therefore needing to return to the warehouse, or not scanning it and return it to the warehouse after I finished delivering everything. Most times I had to return to the warehouse but this week scanning the racks I didn't encountered any problem. Nice job Amazon.

Irvine still uses the bags tho. Works better for them.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I think it's a cost issue. Totes get destroyed. Bags get destroyed. Racks don't. That's why DLA8 is using them now.


----------

